# Ratty stashes



## odssy1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Do your furbuts actually eat what they stash away? My little Pogo has a fetish about stashing food, stones, little rubber frogs (long story!), ice cubes, you name it. But he and this two buddies never seem to eat the stashed goodies.


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

nope, I've never seen mine eat anything they stash away. I'll move one of my shoes and find a pile of dog kibble, gum, hair ties, a sock, the cable bill I had been looking frantically for for like 2 weeks (lol!!! ) But yeah, they never eat any of it. How wierd.....


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

Rarely do I see them eat what they stash. When I couldn't get the good lab blocks, I bought a bag of Kay-Tee & they stashed that instead of eating it. Once in a blue moon they'll eat a stashed peanut.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

Tina stashes her lab blocks within .2 seconds of my placing them in her cage, and while I do usually see some nibbles on the ends, they really don't get eaten. She also stores produce... I don't usually find any produce in her hiding spots when I clean the cage so I think they do go back for those. She is really obsessive about storing, though, it is a constant thing - always lab blocks, always the same certain components of their grain mix (pumpkin seeds!), and then often times special treats (so she can get more?). Bette, on the other hand, will either eat immediately or totally ignore it - she is not into storing games!


----------



## odssy1 (Apr 27, 2009)

yep. I have 2 stashers and one who chows down as soon as the food comes. (he shows it too) I think the only time they resort to eating from their stash is when they really don't want to eat their lab blocks.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Not usually, moma does.


----------



## tipsytumbles (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine eat EVERYTHING. Food they hide maybe for a couple days before nibbling on...
They have a particular love for my clothing...  and they've tried eating my homework...


----------



## insomniac (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine eat what they stash, heck they eat everything.


----------



## Carebear (Sep 28, 2009)

ALL 5 of my girls are MAJOR stashers. But only something they like. They will eat a little first, but if they are full or get full....its a constant flurry of running back and forth to each of their own storage areas. THEN, Raska..my alpha female and heart rat, will run to all the other girls hiding spots, steel all of their goodies and take it all to HER spot. : :

Silly monkeys.

They will also try and fit as many pieces of food into their little mouths as they can!!  ha ha


----------



## odssy1 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL I know. I giggle every time I see Pogo and OB start shoving stuff in their mouths. Just when I think there's no way they can fit anything more in their mouths they prove me wrong. Between those two and Dudly, they've got 3 stashes in their free range room, and at least three in their cage. I have found pebbles, little rubber frogs, dog food (not theirs), ear rings, and a host of other strange things. And I love every moment watching them go at it.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Mine don't really stash food. They do carry off their blocks to eat in various places and then leave them there, but they seem to finish eating them eventually. But all the other food/treats I give them, they eat right away or leave in the bowl until it's all eaten.

Two of them do like to stash paper--kleenexes or sheets of notebook paper. I have a cardboard "wall" dividing off a corner of the room and Latte has stuffed kleenexes all along the seam between it and the floor for some reason. She usually works on this project for a few minutes every free range period. ;D Coco prefers the sheets of regular paper and likes to prance around with them and put them in different hiding places. Latte then "arranges" them how she likes, lol. Who needs expensive toys, lol. 

The little one, Shasta, is not too interested in such things as she spends most of her time hyperactively running all over and finding ways to get places I don't want her to go. :


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm really lucky that mine will usually eat what they stash


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

mine eat what they stash, but i do fil up their bowl every 3 days as they have fresh fruit and veg in-between. i used to fill up their bowl and when i cleaned them out id find at least 50% untouched!


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

My girls were big stashers. They would stash about half of their food bowl and eat the other half. If I filled up their bowl on cage cleaning day they would stash all of it and cover it with their bedding and I ended up throwing it all out with the bedding. Needless to say I stopped feeding them till after the cage was cleaned on those days. 

The boys only tend to stash food when they free range. They'll stash treats or the dog's food in my dresser drawers, only the dresser nowhere else.


----------



## odssy1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ain't it wonderful!


----------



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

Rarely! Whenever I let them free range in my bedroom I usually give them some fruits or veggies, and I'm always finding frozen peas and pieces of grape in my pillows and under the bed. I think each rattie just wants to claim all the food before the other one does!


----------

